# Removing Hard Water Lines Without Removing Fish or Water



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

Any ideas out there? I really don't want to remove everything from the inside of my tank and use Lime Away.


----------



## mathas (Jul 18, 2008)

How long have they been on there?

I had some that had been on my tank for a few days, and they came off pretty easily with an algae scrub brush and some elbow grease.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Vinegar


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Start filling the tank with RO water and eventually the hard water deposits will dissolve. I did that with a 10G tank I had, my sister who lives in an area with hard water had it and gave it to me, our tap water is pretty much distilled water, the hardness is like 2-3 ppm, after about 6 months I can barely see the hard water stains, I think a good scrubbing with a scotch brite pad and they'd come right off now.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a razor blade


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

What is RO water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Tall Cool One said:


> What is RO water?


Reverse-Osmosis...good/larger LFS's (particularly ones that sell Saltwater fish and corals) have it.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

dogofwar said:


> Use a razor blade


Second that- its easy as pie, I do it all the time :thumb:


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW...I didn't realize the razorblade treatment worked that easily. I had a mess of hard water deposits around the top of my tank and it peeled off with ease.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

